# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  how do you cut an expansion joint in brick wall

## chunky59

Hi all 
i am after some help to cut an expansion joint into a brick wall  
My garage has some cracks in it and i want to render it, so i want to stop the cracking after i render it 
I believe i will need to cut down where the cracks are and put some expansion foam into the slot.  
i have about 2.0 meters of slots to cut into the brick wall 
My problem is how do you cut a slot big enough to put the foam in, which i think is about 10- 15 mm thick 
i was thinking of using a 9" grinder with a masonry blade, but that would only make about a 4-5 mm hole 
Any ideas would be most gratefull 
chunky 59

----------


## intertd6

it depends what the cracks were caused from. pictures will give some clues.
regards inter

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You need to make two cuts to leave a gap, then insert the backing rod at least 10mm and seal the gap with a matching coloured sealant. the sealant should finish 6 mm back from the face of the bricks, best done by starting at the bottom and work up on one side only, then the side and finally up the muddle. A bit of tape placed 6 mm from the end of the nozzle helps. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

> it depends what the cracks were caused from. pictures will give some clues.
> regards inter

    :What he said:

----------

